# A Pigeon Love Story



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As many of you know, I took in a number of pigeons from a sanctuary in Malibu that were all suffering from both PMV and paratyphoid. Of these birds, there were 4 white Kings. One of them did die of the illnesses, but the other three recovered and were doing well. All of a sudden, two of the remaining Kings brutally attacked the third King and did some major damage to the head and eye area. I was able to intervene in time to save the bird, but had to put it in solitary for treatment and for its own safety.

Time went by and the injured King recovered. I opened the cage door one day about a month ago to do cleaning, food, and water. This bird blasted out of the cage as if powered by rockets. It has been loose in my yard, on my roof, on my patio cover, and just generally schmoozing around. I had been unsuccessful in all my "clever" attempts to catch this bird until today.

I started noticing that the escaped King was VERY interested in a white racer that was in a quarantine cage. The King started sitting on or next to the racer's cage for hours at a time. I was thinking this to be very strange as the racer was clearly a male, and I thought the King was also a male .. Boy was I wrong!

This afternoon I spotted the King clinging to the side of the racer's cage and grabbed an aviary net with the idea of finally capturing this elusive bird. The King was so involved with the racer that I had no trouble netting HER .. yes, he is a she, and she is in love with the racer. 

The racer had only another day or two in quarantine, so I put the King in with him ... GOODNESS .. haven't seen billing like what those two did in a long time. Obviously, this is a mutually desired pairing. The two of them billed and billed and billed and then preened each other for the longest of time.

I guess sacrificing your freedom for true love is worth it after all!

Pictures of the happy couple coming soon.

Terry


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

What do King and Homer babies look like?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing like anticipation to add a little spice!


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh so sweet, true love!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck  Hope to see the pictures soon  Do you plan to rear young from them or will you be using fake eggs ?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is so sweet! Look forward to seeing pics of the loving couple!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's great, Terry.

Bet that Ms King is saying "Gee, those humans take a while to get it right!" 

They sure can fool us at times, as I can testify!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SWEET! 

There is nothing like a happy ending....and Congratulations to the pair. I hope they live long and happy lives together.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a read, everyone. The happy couple remain blissfully in love today. They are precious together even though she is quite the big, beautiful girl compared to him!

There are no babies planned, but if some were to happen they would most likely be pure white like the parents and would grow up to be slightly larger than racing pigeons and slightly smaller than a King.

I'll keep you posted on these two .. guess they will be needing names now.  Unless the sanctuary wants to take both of them, I will be keeping both of them.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, that's just great, Terry!!

Hope you will keep us updated and let us know when you choose names, unless someone suggests something.

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to the happy couple! We will look forward to those pictures!

Shi and the gang


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

romeo and juliet of course!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤

Awww! He's in love and she's in love and love is grand!

.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤.¤♥¤


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Another success story, Terry! Nice! Waiting for pictures.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

altgirl35 said:


> romeo and juliet of course!


Those are the first names to pop into my mind too! Then, I thought *sigh* been used before...many times...lol...however, if the - ah - "tale" fits...

Some males prefer a more robust mate - "more" to love! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, but... that story didn't have a good ending. 

Westley and Buttercup. The Princess Bride had a much better ending.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh that's sooo sweet! Can't wait to see pictures of the happy couple 
I just can't get over the size difference of the King's. My "Walter" is HUGE next to all the other birds and his mate  When he jumps in the "pool", everybody gets out! But they all get along with him now.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's wonderful that they were able to choose each other. If the King hadn't gotten loose, they might never have made the connection. Thanks for taking such excellent care of these birds!



Cyreen said:


> Yeah, but... that story didn't have a good ending.
> 
> Westley and Buttercup. The Princess Bride had a much better ending.


One of my favorite movies!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Great love story, Terry!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again for the read, everyone, and for the name suggestions. I have no clue what The Princess Bride is all about (yeah .. I'm seriously out of touch ), so I'll do a little research and a bit more thinking about names. Will be back with the results in a day or two!

These two are SOOOOO in love .. I think I'm going to have to apply for an "R" rating for the backyard with them here! 

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That is so adorable. I hope they live a long life together!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks again for the read, everyone, and for the name suggestions. I have no clue what The Princess Bride is all about (yeah .. I'm seriously out of touch ), so I'll do a little research and a bit more thinking about names. Will be back with the results in a day or two!
> 
> These two are SOOOOO in love .. I think I'm going to have to apply for an "R" rating for the backyard with them here!
> 
> Terry


we want a picture...)))


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Official Wedding Picture ..*










Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one beautiful picture, Terry!

Both birds compliment each other, and they do look like they are "in love"!

Thanks for taking the time to post a pic for all of us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

match made in heaven! so where are they going on their honeymoon?...lol...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Terry!!

What a terrific picture of the happy couple!! They are just grand!

We are sending our

*CONGRATULATIONS*

and our wishes for a 

*LONG, HAPPY AND HEALTHFUL LIFE!!*

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cyreen said:


> Yeah, but... that story didn't have a good ending.
> 
> Westley and Buttercup. The Princess Bride had a much better ending.


Oh, that would be perfect!
Lovely couple!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo of the happy couple! Love the bubble effect!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Oh, that is such a Beautiful picture!! What a cute couple!!!! If they were my birds, I would name them Flurry and Frost!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the happy couple have already made a nest and deposited one egg in it .. didn't take them long. I will be waiting for egg #2 and then replacing with fakes. As much as I would love for these two to have babies, it just isn't in the realm of possibility right now. They are truly lovebirds ..

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

TerriB said:


> One of my favorite movies!!!


Also comes in book format! Suitable for all ages and both genders regardless of sexual orientation - fun for the whole family!

AWESOME picture!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I remember when my Garye was in love...she'd run up to her boyfriend, they'd kiss and kiss and kiss...all in the middle of a parking lot. Then another pigeon would come along, jealous, and plow through them breaking them apart. They'd wait for the jealous one to disappear... and then back to kissing. 

It's always amazing when you see two pigeons in love. They really like to kiss. I guess your couple just couldn't wait to get their wings on each other.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, I agree with Garye.

Gimie and Woe are very devoted to each other too. Actually, I think they have kinda reversed the sitting on eggs process. Gimie gets out in the morning while Woe ferociously guards her eggs. When Gimie gets "home" around noon, Woe wants out to grab nesting material (paper strips). She takes one at a time back to the nest and repeats for as many strips as I leave down for her. 

Once Woe has decided that all that egg sitting is for the birds (no babies; eggs not fertile), she and Gimie resume their courtship outings with kissies...lots and lots!

So, Terry, has the second egg been laid?

AND, what did you name these two lovebirds??

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Westley and Buttercup are good names for these two, so that is what they have been named. Egg #2 did arrive, and right on time. Both the real eggs have been replaced with fakes. Perhaps at some point the happy couple will be able to raise a baby or two.

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool! _*happy dance*_










Now you're _really _gonna have to watch the movie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Westley and Buttercup?? All I can say is...how 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to the happy couple!

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cyreen said:


> ...Now you're _really _gonna have to watch the movie.


For sure!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a touching story! And you MUST see the Princess Bride, Terry, it's an absolute classic. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

that is lovley hope they have a good life togather =D
There like my pigeons the amercain ones they love each other and there always kissing the other male gets jeolous so he trys to kiss his mate but she runs away.
There personalitys are so amazing thats why I love birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Westley and Buttercup are still a madly in love with each other pair. They are beautiful, precious, and make me happy to see them together each and every day.

Seeing this thread come up again made me a bit sad for the loss of Shi, but I'll bet she's up there on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge smiling at this reminder of the two happy lovebird pigeons who are still here with us. Bless you, Shi! We miss you!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Westley and Buttercup are still a madly in love with each other pair. They are beautiful, precious, and make me happy to see them together each and every day.
> 
> **Seeing this thread come up again made me a bit sad for the loss of Shi, but I'll bet she's up there on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge smiling at this reminder of the two happy lovebird pigeons who are still here with us. Bless you, Shi! We miss you!*
> 
> Terry


* I felt the same way reading thru this thread with update. 

I'm glad to hear the update on the two "lovebirds", they certainly are special!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

could you possibly foster some eggs to the happy pair so they know what its like to have babies


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

piegonsrock said:


> could you possibly foster some eggs to the happy pair so they know what its like to have babies


Well, we'll see. With only a few exceptions, all my birds are rescues, and I can't really justify letting a lot of babies come to be here. There are always birds needing a home, and if I let everybirdy here have babies, there would be no room for the next needy bird.

Terry


----------

